# Info needed on MTBing in Trier Germany



## montizano (Feb 27, 2011)

Ill be in trier the first part of September and need some info on mountain biking. Looking for good single track near the town of trier. I will have access to a car with a bike rack so traveling a little ways is ok (but don't want to spend too much time driving vs riding). 

Any recommendations on bike shops renting high quality bikes would be very helpful! 

I'll bring my own helmet/shoes/pedals but want a good bike (can be hard tail or fs) not a piece of crap rental. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks!

Monti


----------

